# Any way I can buy baytril without a doctors appointment?!



## Peenkuhmz (Sep 3, 2008)

So it's getting old going through the same routine of paying for a $50 vet appoint for them to tell me what I already know and give me the medicine I knew I needed. It saves their lives so I feel bad complaining but it be nice for an easier and cheaper way (I am a college kid so a $50 vet bill hits me a little harder). 
Anyone know of any online site where I could buy rats sized doses of baytril? I know most places need a medical license to buy medicine, but I might have over looked something. Or is there a different medicine I could use? 
If not I have not problem spending that amount of money on my boys, they are worth it! But easier/cheaper is nice too >.>'
Thanks for any help, sorry for my rambling


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

My suggestion would be to talk to your vet and see if they can just do a refill for you on the baytril. My vet was kind enough to do that twice.


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

i was at the vet today with one of my boys today and they told me if i need more baytril to just call and let them know and they will give me more without having to pay the consultation fee and only charge for the meds


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

you can buy baytril 2.5 100ml here, but i recomend going to yourvet instead 
http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-2987-bay...100ml.aspx?=googleshopping&CAWELAID=448553501




EDIT: forgot to add link


----------



## wootney (Sep 23, 2008)

Awww good luck! Pet meds might help if you can get your vet to authorize it! Most med are required for that!


----------

